# Hot or not ?



## bengilli (14 Février 2005)

Yummi !

Hot or not ?


----------



## Foguenne (14 Février 2005)

Hot !!!!!!!


----------



## macinside (14 Février 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Yummi !
> 
> Hot or not ?



note : bannir bengilli


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Février 2005)

Ayé! Moi j'ai voté hot ... SOLIDARNOSC oblige...


----------



## Bassman (14 Février 2005)

Mouhahahahahaha  

J'ai mit Hot itou


----------



## bengilli (14 Février 2005)

y'a moyen de faire rentrer mackie dans le top ten US


----------



## Amok (14 Février 2005)

Plus que "hot" même ! Strombolesque !


----------



## poildep (14 Février 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> y'a moyen de faire rentrer mackie dans le top ten US


 y'a moyen. Pour moi il est déjà dans le top ten belge.


----------



## krystof (14 Février 2005)

Dis donc mon petit Mackie, c'est comme ça que tu comptes trouver ta fleur, ton coeur, ton ange ?

Tu ne te montres pas sous ton meilleur jour là


----------



## poildep (14 Février 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc mon petit Mackie, c'est comme ça que tu comptes trouver ta fleur, ton coeur, ton ange ?
> 
> Tu ne te montres pas sous ton meilleur jour là


 si elle est alcoolique, il a toutes ses chances.


----------



## WebOliver (14 Février 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Hot !!!!!!!



Pas mieux. A voté.


----------



## Amok (14 Février 2005)

Avec vos couenneries, le Mackie va grimper comme une balle dans le classement, se trouver une riche héritière ricaine a la recherche du latin lover, et bien se foutre de notre gueule, lorsqu'il postera de sa Mustang cabrio rose roulant sur Malibu !


----------



## macinside (14 Février 2005)

rouge ou bleu la mustang, le rose c'est pour les cadillac


----------



## Amok (14 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> rouge ou bleu la mustang, le rose c'est pour les cadillac



Voilà ! C'est malin ! Il choisit déjà la couleur de la caisse ! 

Et pour les draps, t'as une préférence ?!


----------



## WebOliver (14 Février 2005)

Mustang? Je sens que la iMax va rappliquer...  :love:


----------



## MacMadam (14 Février 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Yummi !
> 
> Hot or not ?


 Curieux, des verres de Maes sur un display Ricard


----------



## madlen (14 Février 2005)

Strongbow, PINT!!!
Hot


----------



## macinside (14 Février 2005)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> Curieux, des verres de Maes sur un display Ricard



faut dire ça au patron du bar (un bar a liège  ), ils font aussi la vodka au mètre :love:


----------



## MacMadam (14 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> faut dire ça au patron du bar (un bar a liège  ), il faut aussi la vodka au mètre :love:


 M'étonne pas de liège, ça. Pas pour rien qu'elle s'appelle la Cité Ardente


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Février 2005)

Grillé !  y a déjà un Mackie


----------



## macinside (14 Février 2005)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> M'étonne pas de liège, ça. Pas pour rien qu'elle s'appelle la Cité Ardente



j'en sais quelque chose :love:


----------



## WebOliver (14 Février 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Grillé !  y a déjà un Mackie



Effectivement...


----------



## Amok (14 Février 2005)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> Curieux, des verres de Maes sur un display Ricard



C'est la force de notre Mackie, ca. Rien ne peut le stopper lorsqu'il se lance :  il a la roue libre voyageuse.
Un porte avion, un blindé sont totalement impuissants. Il faut attendre le prochain faux plat, la remontée légère en esperant qu'il pose pied à terre lors de l'immobilisation des pignons. On l'a vu certains soirs faire le trajet en marche arrière dans un bruit de roulement à billes déchainé. Comme un hamster dans une roue dont il ne maîtrise plus la lancée. Emporté par la houle, une folle farandole, toutes voiles dehors, le mat bravant les éléments et le periscope aguicheur. 20 000 lieux sous l'amer, la main agile, lapin fragile, la moustache pleine de mousse et le torse luisant.

Notre mackie, c'est tout un poème. Alexandrin le grand.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2005)

Hot bien sûr


----------



## Amok (14 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement...



Oula ! le commentaire : Hey! Name's Taryn, ppl call me Tank.  I'm 19,  Message me if you're interested! You won't be disappointed!!

_You won't be disappointed !! _


 :love:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement...



Arf !!  Tape "mackie"


----------



## WebOliver (14 Février 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Arf !!  Tape "mackie"



Non, je vais quand même pas le frapper...


----------



## macinside (14 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Non, je vais quand même pas le frapper...



il sortira pas du lac sinon


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Février 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Grillé !  y a déjà un Mackie




ha,oui....mais c'est pas notre Mackie......en meme temps, moi je suis pour un echange temporaire....   
tu nous fais un sondage Finn.....


----------



## loudjena (14 Février 2005)

> Pas pour rien qu'elle s'appelle la Cité Ardente





			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'en sais quelque chose :love:



A voté ! 

Pour transformer ta chambre en lupanard ardent il va falloir que tu ranges un peu, qu'elle belle occasion !


----------



## Foguenne (14 Février 2005)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Pour transformer ta chambre en lupanard ardent il va falloir que tu ranges un peu, qu'elle belle occasion !



Mais que de boulot !


----------



## WebOliver (14 Février 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Mais que de boulot !



Ah, si j'avais gardé la vidéo de Mackie... nous présentant sa chambre. Ça devait être en 2000 ou 2001.   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2005)

Heu... si c'est hot je bois pas.


----------



## WebOliver (14 Février 2005)

Enaurme...  :love:  :love:


----------



## krystof (14 Février 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Mais que de boulot !




C'est sûr que comparé à l'ordre, la discipline, l'alignement, la rectitude, le parallélisme, la perpendicularité, le géométriquement parfait, le pas un pet de travers qui règne chez toi, y a pas photo.


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Février 2005)

Mackie 10


----------



## bengilli (14 Février 2005)

c'est l'émeute ! depuis que j'ai inscrit Mackie je n'arrête pas de recevoir des demandes enflammées...

La challenger...


----------



## WebOliver (14 Février 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> C'est sûr que comparé à l'ordre, la discipline, l'alignement, la rectitude, le parallélisme, la perpendicularité, le géométriquement parfait, le pas un pet de travers qui règne chez toi, y a pas photo.



Paul est suisse.


----------



## Amok (14 Février 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> La challenger...



Stop ! Imagine qu'il pense que c'est vrai ! Ca pourrait le tuer !


----------



## krystof (14 Février 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Stop ! Imagine qu'il pense que c'est vrai ! Ca pourrait le tuer !




Déjà que là il est parti jouer avec son kiki...


----------



## Amok (14 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ah, si j'avais gardé la vidéo de Mackie... nous présentant sa chambre. Ça devait être en 2000 ou 2001.   :love:



Ce fut un grand jour pour nous tous. Je me souviens de passages qui n'étaient pas sans rappeller la visite des égouts de paris, les catacombes et la grotte de Lascau, le tout dans 14 mètres carrés. Au millieu, le Mackie coiffé d'une lampe à acéthylène commentait les images. Un grand moment d'archéologie, de cinéma, d'émotions et de découvertes.


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (14 Février 2005)

hot biensur  :rateau:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (14 Février 2005)

hot, avec la note maxi evidemment


----------



## mac-aïoli (14 Février 2005)

A ce niveau, c'est sûr c'est Hot .


----------



## Bassman (14 Février 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Grillé !  y a déjà un Mackie


 
On peut pas echanger les mackie ?? :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Février 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ce fut un grand jour pour nous tous. Je me souviens de passages qui n'étaient pas sans rappeller la visite des égouts de paris, les catacombes et la grotte de Lascau, le tout dans 14 mètres carrés. Au millieu, le Mackie coiffé d'une lampe à acéthylène commentait les images. Un grand moment d'archéologie, de cinéma, d'émotions et de découvertes.



La SAEM Arromanches 360 est en pourparler pour une exclu


----------



## WebOliver (14 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> On peut pas echanger les mackie ?? :love:



L'est aussi douée au Mackie Show tu penses?


----------



## Bassman (14 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> L'est aussi douée au Mackie Show tu penses?


 Rah tu peux pas savoir comme je m'en fous du changement d'une alim dans ces cas la  

Et pis c'est mieux, elle mettrai bcp plus de temps, donc plus de temps pour la regarder faire :love:

Pis j'pourrais lui filer un coup de main (grace au visionnage du mackie show avant la seance)


----------



## WebOliver (14 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Rah tu peux pas savoir comme je m'en fous du changement d'une alim dans ces cas la
> 
> Et pis c'est mieux, elle mettrai bcp plus de temps, donc plus de temps pour la regarder faire :love:
> 
> Pis j'pourrais lui filer un coup de main (grace au visionnage du mackie show avant la seance)



Et, sachant qu'on était bien 10-15 autour de Mackie à le regarder...


----------



## Foguenne (14 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Rah tu peux pas savoir comme je m'en fous du changement d'une alim dans ces cas la
> 
> Et pis c'est mieux, elle mettrai bcp plus de temps, donc plus de temps pour la regarder faire :love:
> 
> Pis j'pourrais lui filer un coup de main (grace au visionnage du mackie show avant la seance)



Avec l'autre Mackie qui changerait une alim, on ferait péter l'audience.  
On irait même jusqu'à acheter des iMac G5 défectueux pour la voir recommencer.


----------



## Foguenne (14 Février 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> C'est sûr que comparé à l'ordre, la discipline, l'alignement, la rectitude, le parallélisme, la perpendicularité, le géométriquement parfait, le pas un pet de travers qui règne chez toi, y a pas photo.



Ce n'est malheureusement vrai que pour les photos, ma maman regarde.


----------



## Bassman (14 Février 2005)

Bon bah c'est décidé, Mackie, tu fais tes valises, on accueille la Mackie dès demain, elle te remplace


----------



## Foguenne (14 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Bon bah c'est décidé, Mackie, tu fais tes valises, on accueille la Mackie dès demain, elle te remplace



Mackie est mort, vive Mackie !


----------



## Bassman (14 Février 2005)

Si ca c'est pas une bonne nouvelle


----------



## Grug (14 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> On peut pas echanger les mackie ?? :love:


 mais contre quoi ?


----------



## WebOliver (14 Février 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> mais contre quoi ?



Ouh là... mal réveillé le Grug?


----------



## etudiant69 (14 Février 2005)

Hot => 10 !!!!!


----------



## kisco (14 Février 2005)

et hot, voté hop !
heu non et hop, voté hop !
ah mais non et hop voté hot ! 10/10 !


----------



## Bassman (14 Février 2005)

Mackie prem's !!!


----------



## bengilli (14 Février 2005)

C'est qui l'empaffé qui a pas mis 10/10 à Mackie ?


----------



## bengilli (14 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> On peut pas echanger les mackie ?? :love:



Je m'y oppose, Mackie m'a encore rendu service cet après-midi pour l'iBook d'un copain dont la carte mère a flambé... L'autre, elle a beau faire des pipes comme un princesse, elle sait pas réparer une batterie avec un ticket de métro.

Mackie for admin !   :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (14 Février 2005)

on s'en branle de ton ibook, par contre Mackie je veux bien qu'elle me [édité] 






On dit : "qu'elle s'occupe de moi" Bass, ou : "qu'elle ne soit pas farouche"


----------



## bengilli (14 Février 2005)

tsss tsss tsss... tu t'es pris pour un dude pour parler ainsi ?  C'est pas très disco


----------



## bengilli (14 Février 2005)

Vous aurez remarqué que pour l'instant avec 9.9 notre mackie national tient la dragée haute à la "Person of the year" de Hot or not : 

http://www.hotornot.com/r/?eid=NLOQHSO&key=BKD

http://www.hotornot.com/pages/poy.html

Mackie first !!!


Nota : je sais qu'elle est plutot canon mais il est de votre devoir de voter juste


----------



## Bassman (14 Février 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> tsss tsss tsss... tu t'es pris pour un dude pour parler ainsi ?  C'est pas très disco


 Nan pour ce que je suis : une superstar    :love:


----------



## Amok (14 Février 2005)

C'était prévisible ! mackie n'est-il pas surnommé "le paratonnerre" dans les AES ?! N'est-il pas un des membres les plus actifs des forums ?


----------



## bengilli (14 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Nan pour ce que je suis : une superstar    :love:




C'est vrai  j'ai créé le guest macg à mon image


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2005)

Maintenant je suis occuppé à mettre 1 à tous les autres. Quelle passion !


----------



## Amok (14 Février 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Nota : je sais qu'elle est plutot canon mais il est de votre devoir de voter juste



Là j'avoue que, soudain, j'hésite....


----------



## Foguenne (14 Février 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant je suis occuppé à mettre 1 à tous les autres. Quelle passion !



Pareil ! 
Mackie, président !


----------



## poildep (14 Février 2005)

je ne comprend pas... personne ne parle de la talentueuse figuration de Tomtom, sur la gauche de la photo.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2005)

mon cher mackie, voila le beau reve est cassé :

je ne serais pas te belle maman   



fifille est pas une riche heritiere et puis elle aime pas la biere !!


----------



## Amok (15 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mon cher mackie, voila le beau reve est cassé :
> je ne serais pas te belle maman
> fifille est pas une riche heritiere et puis elle aime pas la biere !!



D'un autre côté, Mackie n'a jamais parlé de mariage...


----------



## Grug (15 Février 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Je m'y oppose, Mackie m'a encore rendu service cet après-midi pour l'iBook d'un copain dont la carte mère a flambé... L'autre, elle a beau faire des pipes comme un princesse, elle sait pas réparer une batterie avec un ticket de métro.
> 
> Mackie for admin !   :rateau:



oui mais mackie, même si il repare une batterie comme un prince, il pipe comme un ticket de metro  :affraid: ?


----------



## WebOliver (15 Février 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> oui mais mackie, même si il repare une batterie comme un prince, il pipe comme un ticket de metro  :affraid: ?



Tu me sembles très bien renseigné. :casse:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (15 Février 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> je ne comprend pas... personne ne parle de la talentueuse figuration de Tomtom, sur la gauche de la photo.



Il fait pas de la figuration, il surveille les biéres (les yeux fermés ! :affraid: )


----------



## Grug (15 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tu me sembles très bien renseigné. :casse:


 
? 

le "?" (point d'interrogation) est un signe de ponctuation qui indique une forme interrogative  

sinon, les capacités masturbatoires du ticket de metro sont en general plutot faible, enfin, pour un etre normalement constitué :rateau:


----------

